

Leaked image reveals early build of Microsoft's new 'Spartan' web browser - amitmittal1993
http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-leaked-image-reveals-early-build-of-microsoft039s-new-039spartan039-web-browser

======
el_duderino
Annnnnd it's gone.
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DW-8mM...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DW-8mMT5DaAJ:www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-leaked-
image-reveals-early-build-of-microsoft039s-new-039spartan039-web-
browser+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) (scroll to bottom)

They sourced BGR, hah. Who knows if that's even the slightest bit true then.

[http://bgr.com/2015/01/06/microsoft-spartan-pictures-
release...](http://bgr.com/2015/01/06/microsoft-spartan-pictures-release-
internet-browser/)

